# One of my 2012 goals: get my party on



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

My goal for 2012 is to go to more parties / get togethers. I'm pretty bad at meeting new people and seeing people I haven't seen in a while. I really want a fulfilling life full of connection though, and so far this year, I've been invited to 2 get togethers I thought would be really fun, and I back out of both of them at the last minute. 

I don't want to be remembered as the woman who didn't do things with others and barely had any friends, when I die. No. And it's really not a pressure thing like, "you're supposed to be social so this is my goal." I really want this. 

I've started working on it in therapy a little so far. Funny, I've had SA for so long. I've had it for a good ten years. I feel avoidant just *writing* about wanting to change, or saying, like committing to it. Saying: "I'm actually gonna do this." 

I think avoidance is a really strong thing, I know this of myself at least, for sure. I don't know why. 

I'm gonna kick avoidance's butt (definitely felt resistance writing that, lol).


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Make yourself go to those things. Set up a thread about it under goals and post the stuff you do. It helps.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Lisa


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm with you. Avoidance was also a big problem for me as well. I probably missed out on quite a bit because I stopped myself from going to events that otherwise might've been a good time. I thought avoidance was safeguarding my esteem, and although it was I have to realize it was more damaging in the potential long run.

I also encourage the thread making as well.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Are you guys saying I should continue *this* thread? Or make a new one? Where? Thanks


----------



## Lautgedacht (May 19, 2010)

Good on u.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireflylight said:


> Are you guys saying I should continue *this* thread? Or make a new one? Where? Thanks


It's up to you. You can do both if you want to. The same section is fine.


----------

